

Where to begin when learning C? Part 2 - Entry points - morganwilde
http://morganwilde.svbtle.com/where-to-begin-c-entry-points

======
morganwilde
I greatly appreciated all the feedback I received last time, hopefully this
article will show for that.

------
fexl
Brilliant job. I've been a C programmer for over 30 years and I love your
approach here.

